# Sprinkler



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi all,

Super new at this...

I think some point irrigation system is probably best...

But for now, what type of sprinkler set up would you guys suggest?

Currently I have a spout on the front of the house and an oscillating sprinkler (I think that's what you call it). It goes back and forth and sprays directly up in the air. Kind of a pain to move it it around constantly to get all the the areas.i do have a spout in the garage around the back of the house I could use too.

My cool season journal is Brian's Cincinnati lawn quest and I have a bunch of pics of the yard.

So questions are:

1. What's a good type of sprinkler?
2. Any timers or splitters I can use to be more efficient?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1. In ground. No more moving hoses.
2. Rachio controller for in ground or a 4 way timer like this one: 
https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-58911-Complete-Yard-Watering/dp/B00N4X93A8/


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> 1. In ground. No more moving hoses.
> 2. Rachio controller for in ground or a 4 way timer like this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-58911-Complete-Yard-Watering/dp/B00N4X93A8/


Thanks!

For the Rachio , you then connect four hoses and set them out?

Any recommendation for hose and sprinklers to get?

I have a heavy green standard hose right night. I was sick of lugging it around so I bought this collapsible pocket hose thing sold at Lowe's. Easier than before but still feel like I'm so inefficient when watering the grass.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

What are your end goals? To never lug a hose, or let hoses lie around? I have more hoses than I care to admit right now, and the neighbors probably think I'm nuts! Use the Melnor timer and it worked well until it broke! Currently have a Rachio running a make shift manifold, freakin awesome! All depends what you want to spend. For 2500 square feet I would think an I ground system would be all that much. Mine is going in the ground one way or another, it's just if I decide to tackle it myself or say to heck with it and pay someone and be done. It's all in how much you are willing to spend!


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Eric said:


> What are your end goals? To never lug a hose, or let hoses lie around? I have more hoses than I care to admit right now, and the neighbors probably think I'm nuts! Use the Melnor timer and it worked well until it broke! Currently have a Rachio running a make shift manifold, freakin awesome! All depends what you want to spend. For 2500 square feet I would think an I ground system would be all that much. Mine is going in the ground one way or another, it's just if I decide to tackle it myself or say to heck with it and pay someone and be done. It's all in how much you are willing to spend!


I think it's more like how much my wife will let me spend 😀. Just moved into this house so multiple expenses...no way I'll comvince her a 5k irrigation system is priority over the bathroom redo...how much does it run if you do a diy in ground?


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

I'd say minimum $2-300, but you can spend more!


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Eric said:


> I'd say minimum $2-300, but you can spend more!


Oh that's well worth it...the 5-6k the lawn guy told me ..."for just a way to water the grass? " - wife 😀


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Any recommendations on types of sprinklers that attach to the hose if I don't diy irrigation?


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Bkell101 said:


> Any recommendations on types of sprinklers that attach to the hose if I don't diy irrigation?


Sorry thought your post said diy above ground, diy in ground would cost more than what I said. A lot here like the MP rotators you could put them on a spike and run with hoses. Best to put up measurements to see what you are working with!

Start by watching this:


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Eric said:


> Bkell101 said:
> 
> 
> > Any recommendations on types of sprinklers that attach to the hose if I don't diy irrigation?
> ...


super cool set up, watched the video. i'll try to get some measurements and a diagram up.


----------

